# We just never know what can make a positive difference in someone’s life



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I absolutely positively refuse to let this %@#&#@% that's happening in today's world get me down???????????? On one of the other post a fellow member of the Forum sad it is simple, yet it couldn't have been said any better. It describes me perfectly, "Saying something or doing something for someone gives me a lift mentally????❤ " I shouldn't say their name but it sounds like SJAaz❤???????????? Have you ever been told something and it goes in one ear and out the other???????? Or in my case, straight through???????????? Then for one reason or another all of a sudden it sticks. You know, like asking a question and when the person answers, you have to ask the question again???????? Because for some reason you didn't pay attention. 
Here one that got me. My wife and I were talking to a salesperson and I asked her if she had any plans after high school. She tells us she is going to school to be a lawyer???????? to help underprivileged children. I then tell her she will make a great one. She looks at me and says "now how could you possibly know that" I replied "because of the passion in your voice and your contagious personality" you can't teach that❤???? This girl works in a shoe store and every time we walk by she stops what ever she is doing and tells my wife and I we made a huge positive difference in her life. This s where she got me" She tells us NO ONE ever has told her anything like that.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

This is a good thing to keep in mind because it works both ways. being negitive or mean to someone may have more of a long lasting impact on someones life. Like momma always said if you dont have anything nice to say then dont say anything at all.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Tag this kind of thing you do really does have a long lasting effect on people, if I may I would like to share a personal story from my own childhood.

There was a couple when I was little that would send me a birthday card and a Christmas card every year. No biggie right? Well they knew me through an uncle by marriage and were no blood relation to me. In my child's mind it was almost expected that my close family would wish me well and all but then here were these amazing older couple that took the time out of their life to send me a positive message and send me a kind and reassuring word. They were really kind people and still to this day I think about them. They taught me that you did not need to be related to someone to love them and that was a very important lesson for me to learn early in life. It is the little things that often times have the greatest impact and it is worth it to impact someone for good.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Exactly Raventree your comment below referring to a powerful mind is so true. I'm glad you shared your experience. Like Ive said before, I'm not preaching to no one, I just try to make a positive difference in people's life's. SJAaz made the comment that making a positive difference in someone's life gives him a lift I definitely do not try to change people, I just like to help them realize how much of a positive difference they make in this %@## messed up world, and how much I appreciate them. It cost basically nothing to show appreciation and tell someone how much you value them, but it can also help them with a problem none of us would understand.


----------

